# V supercharged VS 6 cylinder Twin turbo



## Blake182 (May 17, 2012)

Well one of my other Hobbies beside Reptile's is Car's.
So what would you prefer V8 supercharged or a 4/6 cylinder Twin turbo

i would like the 6 cylinder Twins cause it got the boost 
but the Supercharged would just sound MAD 

Please comment


----------



## Snake-Supplies (May 17, 2012)

The 6ahhhh

Buy a small car... like... really small...

Chuck in the 6 change the diff, brakes, gearbox etc , and light up the road...

Wont get the V8 rumble, but... imagine beating a clubbie in a hyundai gets..


Easy money if you make bets.


----------



## MR_MRS_Monroe (May 17, 2012)

Ummmmmm v8 but I drive a super charged v6


----------



## JAS101 (May 17, 2012)

therres nothing wrongwith a single turbo`ed 6 cylinder


----------



## CaptainRatbag (May 17, 2012)

With an unlimited budget, I would pick the V8 for sure.... sadly, my budget is severely limited (non existant) so I drive a stock vs (I have 3)..... if it breaks down, just buy another one :lol:


----------



## thomasssss (May 17, 2012)

4 cylinder sluggish diesel all the way keeps me out of trouble


----------



## thesilverbeast (May 17, 2012)

No love for the 5 cylinders? Hahah


I would go for the turbo 4/5/6. I dislike the weighty feel of the larger cars though. I would lean more towards a smaller weight if I were to go a 6. 

The XR6T is quicker than my car, the XR5T, but mine feels so much faster (my opinion and opinion of XR6T drivers) than the 6 because of its light weight.


----------



## Marzzy (May 17, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> 4 cylinder sluggish diesel all the way keeps me out of trouble



+1


----------



## richardsc (May 17, 2012)

lol,had a 4 cyl diesel landcruiser,slug,needed a downhill with a tail wind to get to 100,lol,was like a tractor

i dont see the point of twin turbos ect on the road,way overkill if u ask me,they can fly,but the power is wasted,in small cars,i drive 4wds now,have a couple with v8s,do love the sound of a good v8,plus makes a 4wd bit nicer on the road,in a straight line anyways,plus xr6 turbos ect just bounce off them,lol

im not voting,as i prefer a naturally aspirated v8,hair driers are for girls,lol


----------



## Blake182 (May 17, 2012)

do u mean 6 cyl Yeah but if it was on a track Twin's for sure 
like the r32 with Rb26dett


----------



## damian83 (May 18, 2012)

richardsc said:


> lol,had a 4 cyl diesel landcruiser,slug,needed a downhill with a tail wind to get to 100,lol,was like a tractor
> 
> i dont see the point of twin turbos ect on the road,way overkill if u ask me,they can fly,but the power is wasted,in smaoll cars,i drive 4wds now,have a couple with v8s,do love the sound of a good v8,plus makes a 4wd bit nicer on the road,in a straight line anyways,plus xr6 turbos ect just bounce off them,lol
> 
> im not voting,as i prefer a naturally aspirated v8,hair driers are for girls,lol



I told him the other night nothing beats the sound of a worked naturally aspirated 6 or 8
Bloke at work will be in the casino drags this saturday with his chrysler centura 265 hemi(and the rollers,pistons,ground shaved, crank etc 6000 worth) for sale if anyone wants one of the quickest nat asp 6 on the fnc, was only beaten last time by race set m3 on track tires (while he had Bald burnout tires)


----------



## hurcorh (May 18, 2012)

there is a video on youtube of a Suzuki mightboy with a blown v8. Such an awesome mini car. definitely check it out.


----------



## saratoga (May 18, 2012)

Unless you are actually going to use it on racetracks then it seems like a waste to me!


----------



## JAS101 (May 18, 2012)

saratoga said:


> Unless you are actually going to use it on racetracks then it seems like a waste to me!


well yes an no lol , more and more cars these days are coming with either factory turbo`ed or supercharged .



oi_itz_blake96 said:


> Well one of my other Hobbies beside Reptile's is Car's.
> So what would you prefer V8 supercharged or a 4/6 cylinder Twin turbo
> 
> i would like the 6 cylinder Twins cause it got the boost
> ...


what are we talking , standard - modeed , track or street ?


----------



## Skelhorn (May 18, 2012)

My ultimate ride would be a 2007 or 2012 STI running a stroked (2.8L) highly forged Cosworth long block and a GT35R turbo set up pumping out 30 pound of boost! That would be the dream! A comfortable 650 + ponies would be easily achievable off that set up. More realistic tho I want a 50cc Scooter to get me out of trouble as my 320hp WRX is enough to attract unwanted attention!


----------



## thomasssss (May 18, 2012)

JAS101 said:


> well yes an no lol , more and more cars these days are coming with either factory turbo`ed or supercharged .


have to agree with saratoga here doesn't really matter if the car came with turbo as standard , unless your a sponsored driver on the racetrack they are pointless you can still do the speedlimit with out it and people who just take off to the speedlimit really fast but might not go over it , are just as bad as those who speed imo


----------



## Skelhorn (May 18, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> have to agree with saratoga here doesn't really matter if the car came with turbo as standard , unless your a sponsored driver on the racetrack they are pointless you can still do the speedlimit with out it and people who just take off to the speedlimit really fast but might not go over it , are just as bad as those who speed imo



Very true, but I have a lot of mates that often go down to the track weekends at willbank and take their street registered cars around the track, not sponsored or anything just doing it the right way, Giving it an absolute thrashing on a track


----------



## Venomous1111 (May 18, 2012)

Get a bike,cheaper to run, better in traffic, and depending what you ride will blow most turbo cars with a cold away.

[video=youtube_share;vMbtMt32eeE]http://youtu.be/vMbtMt32eeE[/video]

Have to change my undies every time I watch this.


----------



## Skelhorn (May 18, 2012)

That thing is insane Venomous! Not only did he go through 1/2 a tank of fuel but probably $1000 worth of back tyres lol Did he blow his motor at the end lol!
I am going to go the scooter over a bike, means I don't have to worry abouta licence and I am getting it stroked to 70cc and de restricted speed limit... haha it will be sick!


----------



## thomasssss (May 18, 2012)

skelhorn id say he blew it up just buy looking at the flame ball at the end lol and that they had to push him out of the way , bet he had fun


----------



## richardsc (May 18, 2012)

alot of folk who have souped up cars cant even drive a doughy family sedan safely


----------



## Skelhorn (May 18, 2012)

richardsc said:


> alot of folk who have souped up cars cant even drive a doughy family sedan safely



Very true, I have met a few of these!


----------



## Grogshla (May 18, 2012)

For a daily driver then I would go with the twin turb 6 cyclinder. 

For a weekend/Hobby car I would go with a Blown V8


----------



## JAS101 (May 18, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> have to agree with saratoga here doesn't really matter if the car came with turbo as standard , unless your a sponsored driver on the racetrack they are pointless you can still do the speedlimit with out it and people who just take off to the speedlimit really fast but might not go over it , are just as bad as those who speed imo


lol pepole can speed in a mini , factory turbo`ed and supercharged cars have ther place on the road like everything else . just because u have a turbo`ed or charged car it duznt mean u have to do stuppid things in it .


----------



## sk17zn (May 18, 2012)

Why not twin turbo the v8?? -


----------



## Jdsixtyone (May 18, 2012)

I have to go with supercharged V8, Dads got a supercharged R8 and it absolutely flys!


----------



## thomasssss (May 18, 2012)

JAS101 said:


> , factory turbo`ed and supercharged cars have ther place on the road like everything else .


hhm ok what is there place? because as i said people who just hit the speedlimit really fast are just as bad as those who go over it , which is all that a turbo or supercharged car really does apart from ridiculously fast speeds. So what is there place then if you aren't going to speed in them or take off really fast what else are they good for . Remembering that where not talking about the way the car handles or anything else where talking about the motor and the point of a turbo or supercharger on the road what is there place because as i said all they do is make it go faster


----------



## thesilverbeast (May 19, 2012)

Their place is driving like a normal everyday car. Knowing that on the weekend they get to take it to the drags or a track day and have some of the best fun you can have. 



What about getting up to the limit quickly is just as bad as speeding? (NOTE: I mean if they do NOT go above the limit, even for a second, and tyres do not spin and traction is kept 100% of the time?) 

If they are at or below the speed limit then they can stop just as well as any other car on the road. Possibly quicker as a higher powered car is likely to have upgraded brakes)


----------



## JAS101 (May 19, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> hhm ok what is there place? because as i said people who just hit the speedlimit really fast are just as bad as those who go over it , which is all that a turbo or supercharged car really does apart from ridiculously fast speeds. So what is there place then if you aren't going to speed in them or take off really fast what else are they good for . Remembering that where not talking about the way the car handles or anything else where talking about the motor and the point of a turbo or supercharger on the road what is there place because as i said all they do is make it go faster


well for one towing , that extra torque and pwer thats needed when towing  u sound like an old fuddy duddy ...


----------



## thomasssss (May 19, 2012)

JAS101 said:


> well for one towing , that extra torque and pwer thats needed when towing  u sound like an old fuddy duddy ...


hahaha are you trying to say that you'd tow something with a turbod skyline or something of the like ? have fun all you'd do is spin off the mark and as for towing things with turbo diesels a mate of mine who is a mechanic and owns a lawn mowing business and has to tow heavy tractors and such swears AGAINST turbo diesel for towing same thing tends to happen and and he finds himself spinning once the turbo kicks in , so as for towing with turbo , na just a normal diesel does the job better no need for turbo 

and sorry silverbeast but i stand by what i said those who hit the speedlimit ridiculously fast are just as bad as those who speed i don't care if your wheels don't spin just shows you have good clutch control


----------



## Blake182 (May 19, 2012)

Turbo diesel spinning the wHeEls when it kicks in 
But turbo diesel are a lot different to petrol cars 
As diesel give a greater to speed 
And in petrols they give more Boost when change
Gears


----------



## thomasssss (May 19, 2012)

turbo diesel works very similar to that in petrol cars it just gives it more power and higher fuel consumption , its the added power in turbo diesel that makes the wheels spin when it has a load on the back without that load it can help you reach a higher speed quicker thats about which is pretty much the same as what it does in petrol cars, all it does in the end is push more air into the cylinders


----------



## JAS101 (May 19, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> hahaha are you trying to say that you'd tow something with a turbod skyline or something of the like ? have fun all you'd do is spin off the mark and as for towing things with turbo diesels a mate of mine who is a mechanic and owns a lawn mowing business and has to tow heavy tractors and such swears AGAINST turbo diesel for towing same thing tends to happen and and he finds himself spinning once the turbo kicks in , so as for towing with turbo , na just a normal diesel does the job better no need for turbo
> 
> and sorry silverbeast but i stand by what i said those who hit the speedlimit ridiculously fast are just as bad as those who speed i don't care if your wheels don't spin just shows you have good clutch control


lol who said anything about a turbo`ed skyline ? ther are other 6 cylinder turbo`ed cars out there ya know 
i use my 2009 ford fg xr6 TURBO for towing all the time ... who mentioned diesel [ apart from u ?]
either way the thread isnt about weather they are usefull or not is it ?



oi_itz_blake96 said:


> Turbo diesel spinning the wHeEls when it kicks in
> But turbo diesel are a lot different to petrol cars
> As diesel give a greater to speed
> And in petrols they give more Boost when change
> Gears


err no they dont give more boost when changing gears - infact when changing gears the boost drops off a little [ for a spit second or 2] due to the extra load . havnt u ever watched a boost gauge in a manual car while its going up through the gears ?


----------



## thomasssss (May 19, 2012)

the likes for the second part jas as for the first part what do you tow on the back of your xr6 ? im more so talking about rather heavy loads like large tractors with slashing equipment which i would hate to be towing with an xr6 anyways the thread is about who likes the cars so ill leave it at this 

i do like my cars but i just dont feel there is much of a place for turbos and superchargers on the road , you can do everything that is legal to do on the road (as in speeds and such) without them they dont really make your car last any longer or more reliable ( at times the opposite if its not working properly but that can happen with any car part but the more things you have the more that can go wrong  ) i feel that there main place should be for racing and if the government keeps regulating things the way they are it wont be much longer until they are imo


----------



## thesilverbeast (May 19, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> and sorry silverbeast but i stand by what i said those who hit the speedlimit ridiculously fast are just as bad as those who speed i don't care if your wheels don't spin just shows you have good clutch control




Yes i understand you think this, I am not trying to convince you otherwise. I am asking WHY you think what you do. Speeding is dangerous as when you have an accident you are going too fast and you will do more damage to you and potentially others and probably won't stop for sudden obstacles. 


if you're accelerating you're not doing the speed limit yet, it makes no difference in terms of physics ether you put your brakes on at 40kmh while under acceleration as in either situation you begin braking at 40kmh. 


I would just like to know why you think that it is just as bad as I can't see it.


----------



## JAS101 (May 19, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> i do like my cars but i just dont feel there is much of a place for turbos and superchargers on the road , you can do everything that is legal to do on the road (as in speeds and such) without them they dont really make your car last any longer or more reliable ( at times the opposite if its not working properly but that can happen with any car part but the more things you have the more that can go wrong  ) i feel that there main place should be for racing and if the government keeps regulating things the way they are it wont be much longer until they are imo


i see where your coming from , but the car makers want things to go wrong [ otherwise they would go broke]
some car manurfactures are allways going to have turbo models , i think its the way of the future . 
the more parts to go wrong theroy is flawed - rotary engines have less rotating parts [ and parts in genral] and they still can and do go wrong .

btw : u can get into trouble for accelerating too fast [ without going over the speed limit and breaking traction] - my brother got a warrning once in his beat up old xd lol


----------



## thomasssss (May 19, 2012)

silverbeast i just dont feel that it is safe im not saying people should take off really slow like diesels do , im just saying that people who bring it up to 5-6grand revs between gear changes and have their foot to the floor isnt a good way to drive and can be dangerous at times

and jas the theory of the more parts in a car the more to go wrong is not flawed , think about it, if you can run a car without certain things like turbos and superchargers  those things cannot fail because there not there, thus making there be less things in the car that can break , of coarse all car parts can break i said that before and you are yet to answer , what exactly do you tow with an xr6 ?


----------



## thesilverbeast (May 19, 2012)

No worries thomas, I wasn't arguing or trolling. Just curious to how you rated it as bad as speeding.


----------



## thomasssss (May 19, 2012)

thesilverbeast said:


> No worries thomas, I wasn't arguing or trolling. Just curious to how you rated it as bad as speeding.


all good i don't mind a friendly debate  but as jas said you can get in trouble for it from the cops i think they class it as a type of hooning which is illegal


----------



## Skelhorn (May 22, 2012)

accellerating too fast is classified as reckless driving lol!


----------



## thomasssss (May 22, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> accellerating too fast is classified as reckless driving lol!


see sliverbeast im not the only one that thinks that taking off like an idiot is reckless looks like someone in the australian traffic authority agrees with me if its already been made a law , from what i can tell from a quick google search it can be classed as dangerous driving , reckless driving a bad start (not sure what they mean by that) and also like i said it can be classed as a type of hooning and its all left to the police officers desecration


----------



## crocka79 (May 22, 2012)

pretty sure they call it aggresive accelerating, old mate of mine got done for it cheers


----------



## thesilverbeast (May 22, 2012)

I am not debating wether it is or isn't illegal or anything like that, just the point that it is AS BAD as speeding. As speeding is one of the biggest killers on our roads.


----------



## moosenoose (May 22, 2012)

I've been a big fan of v8's for a long time, and voted as such. But the fact is the new age turbos are producing some pretty incredible figures. They are lighter - so will undoubtedly handle better. The engines are smaller - don't cost as much with 2-4cylinders less to modify. They are cheaper to run as they are using turbo technology powered from an exhaust, rather than a crank/belt driven induction system. Still, when it comes to throwing punches, a bigger capacity engine will ALWAYS out perform a smaller capacity engine. It's just common sense. A forced inducted engine will generally have an advantage over a non-force inducted engine - but get it on a level playing field and it gets interesting. Traction control and suspension then come into play, as well as gearing etc.

I had a mate with (same old story, but here goes :lol ...I had a mate with a huge turbo (probably off a truck) in a white 1600 Datsun ute. My other mate had a 455cube firebird which ran a mild nitrous hit. The bloody Datsun could hang with it by a thread for the 1/4 mile. It used to drive my chevy mate nuts! Mind you the turbo lag was horrendous! :lol:


----------



## Blake182 (Sep 15, 2012)

Look's like V8's won


----------



## Umbral (Sep 15, 2012)

I like my 2L turbo Astra lol, 7.3l/100 driving to work every day and isn't as sluggish as the non-turbo 4s. I like not losing speed and changing gears when ever I see a hill. On the other hand with enough money and if I cared less about the environment I would probly get an 8 lol.
Lets all go back to riding horses and laughing at the guys on donkeys.
Anyway Im pretty sure when I read this tomorrow it won't make sence, I've been getting a good run up for an engagement party tonight. 
Have fun all and don't do anything Charlie Sheen wouldn't.


----------



## dangles (Sep 15, 2012)

Where was the option for turbo'd w ankel engines???
In relation to an earlier comment where forced induction increases fuel consumption. My old mans vl turbo(rb30) used 13l/100km at 7psi boost. When he had it dyno'd to run 15psi boost this figure dropped to 11l/100km. Most times forced induction increases torque more so than HP so the motor doesn't work as hard to keep the vehicle at the speed limit, thus reducing fuel consumption


----------



## Tobe404 (Sep 15, 2012)

MR_MRS_Monroe said:


> Ummmmmm v8 but I drive a super charged v6



What sort?

I do too. VT II Berlina L67.
Pretty much every bolt on mod you can think of. Including full exhaust system. Sounds good anough to me and I'd say it could hold it's own against some Gen IIIs and definetly the old 5ltrs.


----------



## Umbral (Sep 15, 2012)

I changed my turbo to a vrx turbo and upped my boost to 10psi and found my economy got better too.



dangles said:


> Where was the option for turbo'd w ankel engines???
> In relation to an earlier comment where forced induction increases fuel consumption. My old mans vl turbo(rb30) used 13l/100km at 7psi boost. When he had it dyno'd to run 15psi boost this figure dropped to 11l/100km. Most times forced induction increases torque more so than HP so the motor doesn't work as hard to keep the vehicle at the speed limit, thus reducing fuel consumption


----------



## Justdragons (Sep 16, 2012)

nothing beats a boxer rumble and a turbo whine


----------



## AUSGECKO (Sep 16, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> Get a bike,cheaper to run, better in traffic, and depending what you ride will blow most turbo cars with a cold away.



I agree, I sold my WRX because i nearly had to get a lone everytime I broke a box, a diff or drive shafts (about every 6 months), now I have a stock standard bike with pipes that is just as quick as my Rexy was. No brainer, except for when it rains ;-)


----------



## WaspGirl (Sep 16, 2012)

oi_itz_blake96 said:


> Well one of my other Hobbies beside Reptile's is Car's.


Like you (besides my animals# my passion is cars  Im a member of a few car clubs & Im normally the photographer at such events. Although im normally the odd one out, because I love my HSV GTS....and the clubs im a member of are european car clubs or super car clubs. I dont need to supercharge my GST, it suits me just fine the way it is, although I must say I'm loving the latest GTS's & reckon by the end of the year I will upgrade to this years model .....the old boy, on the other hand has the latest M3 coup V8 & he is currently looking at supercharging it!!!! I dont know why, because its already super fast & it is the lightest production V8 on the market at the moment, with its aluminium bonnet & carbon Fibre outer parts.
here's a photo of my current 4 wheeled baby


----------



## Blake182 (Sep 16, 2012)

WaspGirl said:


> View attachment 265201



yeah that nice- for a holden Hah
i a fan of jap cars love the sr20's they push real have for a 4 cly turbo or not they still fly??


----------



## deebo (Sep 16, 2012)

AUSGECKO said:


> I agree, I sold my WRX because i nearly had to get a lone everytime I broke a box, a diff or drive shafts (about every 6 months), now I have a stock standard bike with pipes that is just as quick as my Rexy was. No brainer, except for when it rains ;-)



What gbox and diffs did you have? A 6 speed with r180 diff and the bigger shafts are pretty dam strong and won't break unless you are pushing big horsepower or being stupid.....

I miss my cars sometimes.....one day I'll get/build another nice one but until then the old hilux will have to do!


----------



## AUSGECKO (Sep 16, 2012)

Just standard 5 speed driveline, after the engine work it dyno'd 228kw at all 4. I drove sensible most of the time but one thing broke after another.


----------



## elogov (Sep 16, 2012)

Why settle for either!, grab a bike & start living.


----------



## roobars (Sep 17, 2012)

Inline 4 Superbike. Cheaper, faster, more fun!


----------



## balthazar (Sep 17, 2012)

Not sure if already mentioned but i would have to go for a Supercharged 4 cylinder. lots of fun.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Sep 17, 2012)

justdragons said:


> nothing beats a boxer rumble and a turbo whine



A blown 572 does it for me, I'll take muscle every time.

- - - Updated - - -



AUSGECKO said:


> I agree, I sold my WRX because i nearly had to get a lone everytime I broke a box, a diff or drive shafts (about every 6 months), now I have a stock standard bike with pipes that is just as quick as my Rexy was. No brainer, except for when it rains ;-)



What type of bike you riding mate?


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm still thinking of buying another V8. It doesn't make much sense considering fuel economy or resale, but I just love making a v8 bark with the right foot


----------



## inkaddict (Sep 17, 2012)

Here's the link my the video of my V8 ... no charger but has a little bit of work ... feel free to comment hope u like it VE SS Cammed - YouTube


----------



## timmit (Sep 17, 2012)

Surpercharged v8 all the way you have full boost as soon as you take off not wait to hit a certain rev to start the boost process 

Also with v8's they are becoming quite a common conversion in silvias skyline ect a ls1 is 50mm shorter in length than a nissan 6 not sure aboit toyota or ford they weigt of them is nearly iidentical and for that you get a extra 2 cylinders and bunch more tourqe aswell just imagine a supercharged v8 silvia it would be nuts but thats just my opiinion i think all the big banger 70's and 80's falcons,toranas and commodores shoild all be made agiain like they were back then and sold today they are real cars a big engine a manual gearbox and a steering wheel to steer it no conputers or fancy fuel iinjection


----------



## deebo (Sep 17, 2012)

AUSGECKO said:


> Just standard 5 speed driveline, after the engine work it dyno'd 228kw at all 4. I drove sensible most of the time but one thing broke after another.



that will do it - anything 200kw and over and its just a matter of time with a standard 5spd. 230kw atw would have been fun!


----------



## happynagini (Sep 17, 2012)

buy an f6 ute problems solved


----------



## AUSGECKO (Sep 17, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> What type of bike you riding mate?



I'm currently on a Hyosung gt650r but get my full licence in a couple of months and will be getting a fire blade. The Hyosung isn't quite as quick as my Rex was but at least stuff doesnt break.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Sep 17, 2012)

deebo said:


> that will do it - anything 200kw and over and its just a matter of time with a standard 5spd. 230kw atw would have been fun!



It was great fun, you get to the speed limit very quickly


----------



## Justdragons (Sep 18, 2012)

Originally Posted by *AUSGECKO* 

 
Just standard 5 speed driveline, after the engine work it dyno'd 228kw at all 4. I drove sensible most of the time but one thing broke after another.

'when' i blow my box im just gonna throw in straight cut modena gears.. i have a few mates pushing 250 and they have no problems with it... plus its another satisfying whine to go with all the sneazing lol. i dont thrash to much on the road so im not to worried and until i get my new turbo i should be fine.. you guys doing track days on your bikes?? bet it feels nice going 200kph on a bike... one day


----------



## AUSGECKO (Sep 18, 2012)

The last box I broke before I sold it had helical cut 1st and 2nd but I stuffed the input shaft. I should have spent more money on the box when I first had the engine work done then I wouldn't have had so much trouble but funds were tight as the engine work was never planned, while driving the car home after I purchased it, it had a major engine failure.


----------



## proreptile (Sep 18, 2012)

Go for an 8. I own an 800 hp na xc falcon runs 9.6 @ 140mph if you would like to see it it's in the latest performance garage magazine it's qualified one of the fastest street cars in Australia called PRO 078.


----------

